# Die 50 besten CRPG des Jahrzehnts



## wertungsfanatiker (25. November 2009)

Das erste Jahrzehnt des neuen Jahrtausends neigt sich allmählich dem Ende zu - Zeit, um eine Rückschau auf die besten CRPG des Jahrzehnts zu wagen !

 Ich habe hier mal die besten 50 CRPG des Jahrzehnts aus meiner Sicht dargestellt. Es handelt sich nur um eine Auflistung der Singleplayer - CRPG, zu denen ich auch die Action - CRPG a la Diablo 2 zähle. Bei zwei oder drei von den hier erwähnten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie schon 1999 oder doch erst 2000 erschienen sind. 
 Manche werden auch Spiele in der Liste finden, die sie wohl nicht in die Sparte CRPG einordnen, vielleicht fehlen diesen auch Spiele, die vielleicht noch ins Genre passen würden.
 Außerdem zähle ich nur 48 auf, da ich DAO und Torchlight noch immer nicht anspielen konnte, beide Spiele aber sicher in die Liste gehören.
 Natürlich habe ich nicht alle Spiele durchgespielt, aber die allermeisten doch angespielt.
 Der Thread dient der Diskussion um die genannten Spiele und die Reihenfolge; vielleicht neben der Rückschau auch der Vorschau aufs neue Jahrzehnt. Manche Spiele mögen einigen fehlen.

 Übrigens lasse ich das Jahrzehnt 2000 beginnen  

 1. BG 2 (2000/01): das beste CRPG des Jahrzehnts, riesig und eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten; Charakterinteraktion, Story, Partymanagement, Sound sind perfekt
 2. G 2 (2002/03): ein Rubin unter den CRPG, das beste Gothic (inkl. Risen); phänomenal ist die offene, atmosphärische, raue Welt
 3. Kotor (2003): das beste Star Wars - Spiel. ein grandioses Meisterwerk durch Charakterinteraktion, Story (wohl eine der größten Überraschungen überhaupt) und Sound
 4. Diablo 2 (2000/01): das beste Action - CRPG; bewundernswert, wie Blizzard es versteht, Spielsucht entstehen zu lassen
 5. Deus Ex (2000): superb und meisterhaft, die Mischung aus Shooter und Rollenspiel, Story, Setting und die Mischung machen es zu einem der besten Spiele des Jahrzehnts
 6. Fallout 3 (2008,09): das beste Endzeit - CRPG, ein würdiger Nachfolger zur Serie und das beste Bethesda-Spiel, das CRPG 2008, mit der offenen Spielwelt, einer guten Atmosphäre und einem sehr guten Kampfsystem ein Juwel jeder Spielesammlung !
 7. TeS 4: Oblivion (2006, 07): auch ohne Mods eines der besten CRPG, trotz mitlevelnder Gegner und generischer Dungeons; eine riesige Welt, gute Quests und große Atmosphäre, ein weiterer Edelstein, dessen Grafik Jubel auslösen kann
 8. TeS 3: Morrowind (2002 - 04): außerordentlich, das Meisterstück von Bethesda
 9. Spellforce II (2006,07): großartig und beeindruckend, die Mischung aus Fantasy - CRPG und Echtzeittaktik
 10. Kotor: The Sith Lords (2005): noch größeres Potenzial als der Vorgänger, doch leider etwas schwächer: dennoch faszinierend und das CRPG - Highlight 2005 !
 11. Vampires II - Bloodlines (2004): wäre ohne die Bugs noch viel höher; aber auch so durch tolle Atmosphäre, Charaktere, Sound und unglaubliche Wiederspielbarkeit golden und meisterlich
 12. Gothic (2001): der Anfang der Serie: rauh, originell - eine Meisterleistung.
 13. Spellforce (2003,04): begründete ein eigenes Subgenre: das der RPS, Role Playing Strategy: erstaunlich groß, damals bestaunenswerte Grafik
 14. Final Fantasy VIII (2000 ?): der Lichtblick für alle Fans von Japano - CRPG, ein super Spiel durch Story und Rundenkämpfe
 15. Mass Effect (200: meisterlich mit Schönheitsfehlern (wohl eine der besten Stories)
 16. NWN (2002 - 04): sehr gutes CRPG, sehr gute Mods, gute Story, aber eckige Dungeons
 17. Titan Quest (2006,07): wohl das beste Action - CPRG nach Diablo: sehr gut
 18. Dungeon Siege (2002,03): technisch beeindruckend, toller Spielfluss, leicht
 19. Sacred (2004,05): große, offene Spielwelt - erstmals bei Action - CRPG
 20. Gothic 3 (2006): größtes Potential der Serie, leider auch große Überforderung bei PB/Jowood (Bugs, Balance, Kampfsystem); dennoch wunderbare Atmosphäre, große Spielwelt, formidable Quests
 21. Vampires - The Masquerade (2001 ?): klasse Action - CRPG, wie Nachfolger auf P & P basierend
 22. Dungeon Siege 2 (2005,06): Microsoft Games bietet erneut eine Spitzenleistung, doch insg. zu viele Automatikfunktionen
 23. The Witcher (2007): für viele sicher zu tief angesetzt, doch ich zeige nur die Originalversion hier auf, trotz sehr guter Queststruktur noch einige Mängel; dennoch hat TW das Zeug zum Klassiker, edel !
 24. Jade Empire (2007): neben TW das CRPG 2007, spitze das Szenario, gut die GEschichte
 25. Deus Ex 2: Invisible Wars (2004): obwohl deutlich schwächer als der Vorgänger, gelingt noch ein starkes CRPG trotz geringerem Rollenspielanteil: Entscheidungsfreiheit, versch. Lösungsmöglichkeiten bei Quests
 26. Risen (2009): tolle erste zwei Akte, wirklich gutes CRPG, wenn auch etwas altbacken
 27. Freedom Force vs. the 3rd Reich (2005): lustig, wirklich gute Superheldenkämpfe
 28. Arx Fatalis (2002): unterschätzt und im großartigen Jahr 2002 unverdient untergegangen, dennoch bedeutend (u.a. durch Magiegesten)
 29. Icewind Dale 2 (2002): klassisch, gut
 30. Two Worlds (2007): riesige Welt, wohl die größte im CRPG - Bereich, insgesamt trotz Schwächen gut
 31. Fable (2005): sehr innovativ; einzigartig bis heute: das Altern des Helden
 32. Drakensang (200: Respekt vor dem ersten CRPG von Radon Labs, durchaus ein großer Wurf !
 33. NWN 2 (2006,07): leicht enttäuschend durch viele Bugs (auch bei Quests), dennoch lebendige Charaktere; klassisch, gut
 34. Venetica (2009): wunderschön(e), Scarlett, bittersüße Story - das Gesellenstück von Deck 13 mit tollem Setting (Venedig) und guter Story
 35. Divine Divinity 2: Ego Draconis (2009): bringt neue Ideen und frischen (Drachen-)Wind ins Genre, empfehlenswert, respektabel (bester Teil der Serie)
 36. Wizardry VIII (2001): gelungener Abschluss einer großen Serie, respektabel, schon 2001 aber Retro
 37.The Fall (2004): schönes Endzeit - CRPG, aber erst in Extended Version ordentlich spielbar
 38. Silverfall (2007,0: glänzt nur silbern; sehr schönes Szenario, ungewöhnliche Grafik
 39. Sacred II (2008,09): Kompliment an Ascaron fürs Fertigstellen, große, atmosphärische Welt, empfehlenswertes Action - CRPG
 40. King´s Bounty: The Legend (200: Neuauflage eines 20 J. alten Klassikers: lobenswerte Mischung aus CRPG und Rundenstrategie, eines der besten Spiele aus Russland
 41. Freedom Force (2002): sehenswert, gelungen, spaßig: die Superhelden in Aktion !
 42. Hellgate London (2007): erreicht Vorbild Diablo in 3 D nicht ganz, löblich: erstmals DX 10 in CRPG, Bronzemedaille für Wiederspielbarkeit !
 43. Sudeki (2005): gelungenes Japano - CRPG, bietet wohl gute Qualität
 44. Nox (2000 ?): Geheimtipp, für kurze Zeit bester Diablo- Nachfolger
 45. Icewind Dale (2000,01): schön, großartige Musik, verdient Anerkennung als kleiner Bruder von BG
 46. The Summoner (2001): Geheimtipp
 47. Arcanum (2001): tolle Story (Mischung aus Fantasy und Industriewelt), beachtlich, schon 2001 schwache Grafik
 48. Anachronox (2001): erinnert an FF, löblich


----------



## Wildchild666 (25. November 2009)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> *Liste*


 
  aaaaalso, du willst ja polemik   

  sacred über wizardry VIII, the witcher (!!!!!!!!!!) NWN2 und IWD2 zu setzen grenzt an ketzerei   

  ansonsten ist es natürlich immer subjektiv und alles wichtige wurde sowieso genannt   
  meine highlights dieses jahrzehnt (nur pc) wäre definitiv NWN2 / the witcher / dragon age / BG2 samt addon und diablo 2   

  sind aber natürlich noch viele viele weitere, die du ja auch eigentlich alle genannt hast dabei.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. November 2009)

Wildchild666 schrieb:


> und alles wichtige wurde sowieso genannt


 Da fehlt *Planescape: Torment* eins111elf!!!!


----------



## KONNAITN (26. November 2009)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> *47. Arcanum* (2001): tolle Story (Mischung aus Fantasy und Industriewelt), beachtlich, schon 2001 schwache Grafik


   Man kann natürlich über alle Platzierungen streiten, aber vor allem Arcanum hätte ich deutlich besser gereiht. Die Atmosphäre und das Setting des Spiels- inklusive passendem Kammermusik-Soundtrack, waren einfach erfrischend anders und haben mich wesentlich mehr gefesselt als z.B. ein Icewind Dale 2.

 Außerdem vermisse ich Der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen. Die Story mag zwar schwach gewesen sein, aber das fordernde Rundenkampfsystem fand ich klasse. 

 Trotzdem, eine schöne Liste!


----------



## SethDiabolos (26. November 2009)

Gothic 3 (Bug) über The Witcher? Welches von den beiden Spielen hast Du nicht gespielt?


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2009)

schöne liste aber wo zum teufel is dragon age


----------



## Angeldust (26. November 2009)

Dragon Age fehlt und vor allem Plancescape Torment...

  Schön dass The Summoner dabei ist, das Spiel hat mich damals wirklich gefesselt 

  BG2 war damals ein Riesenwurf allerdings gerade die Erweiterung war eher PowerGaming als große Handlung. Wobei es halt wegweisend war in gewisser Weise.

  NWN2 ist zu weit unten. Unter NWN1...das ist wirklich etwas übertrieben. Wenn man wirklich das Niveau messen sollte sind da schon welten zu Gunsten von NWN 2 dazwischen.


----------



## KONNAITN (26. November 2009)

stawacz79 schrieb:


> schöne liste aber wo zum teufel is dragon age


   Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er Dragon Age bisher noch nicht anspielen konnte, es aber sicher auch in die Liste gehört.


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2009)

ah ok hab ich übersehn


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. November 2009)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Wildchild666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und alles wichtige wurde sowieso genannt
> ...


 Planescape: Torment ist eines der größten CRPG aller Zeiten, erschien aber 1999. Auch System Shock 2 und Ultima IX erschienen 1999, zwei weitere Schwergewichte.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. November 2009)

SethDiabolos schrieb:


> Gothic 3 (Bug) über The Witcher? Welches von den beiden Spielen hast Du nicht gespielt?


 Beide Spiele habe ich gespielt, G 3 nach bald drei jahren aber noch immer nicht durchgespielt. Natürlich ist alleine dieser Umstand und G 3 über TW Anlass für viele Kontroversen. Doch ich muss sagen, dass es kein CRPG gibt, welches mich in den ersten 10 Stunden dermaßen begeistert hat wie G 3 (habe mit Version 1.09 angefangen ! und versucht mit 1.12. durchzuspielen). Die Begeisterung ließ dann irgendwann aus den bekannten Gründen nach, während sie bei TW anstieg. Doch TW hat ggü. G 3 auch einige Nachteile: wenig Fähigkeiten des Helden, in der gepatchten Releaseversion Inventarprobleme, kein Diebstahl, Level. Natürlich hat TW auch gewichtige Vorteile: Questsystem (nicht unbedingt die Qualität) mit verschiedenen Konsequenzen, Kampfsystem, weniger Bugs (Minispiele), großartiges Lexikon.
 Insgesamt sehe ich G 3 einen Hauch vor TW. Würde ich allerdings die Extendend Version meinen, wäre sie bei mir vor G 3, weil sie doch einige Probleme behoben hat.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. November 2009)

Ach ja, eines hab ich noch vergessen: die Techtelmechtel mit den Frauen. Das ist allerdings ein extrem gewichtiger Faktor. 
 Mmh, vielleicht liegt TW doch vor G 3...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. November 2009)

KONNAITN schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *47. Arcanum* (2001): tolle Story (Mischung aus Fantasy und Industriewelt), beachtlich, schon 2001 schwache Grafik
> ...


 Danke !
 Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Arcanum nur angespielt habe. Die Bewertungen damals und die Ähnlichkeit zu BG haben mich eher zu ID hingezogen. 

 TdEB ist ein richtiges Hardcore - CRPG, welches das Potential zu mehr hatte. Leider enttäuscht der riesige Enddungeon; Kämpfe reihen sich an Kämpfe. Dennoch ist es ein überdurchschnittliches CRPG, eines der wenigen, welches noch ein wirkliches Rundenkampfsystem hat (mittlerweile sind Rundenkampfsysteme wohl out - schade).

 Insgesamt könnten sicher noch einige Spiele aufgeführt werden. Sollten zwei oder drei der Spiele noch von 1999 stammen, würde ich Divine Divinity (2002) und Technomage (2000), vielleicht auch TdEB "nachnominieren".


----------



## Angeldust (26. November 2009)

*Planescape: Torment* ist ein Computer-Rollenspiel, das in der Advanced Dungeons & Dragons-Spielwelt Planescape, auch einfach nur _die Ebenen_ genannt, angesiedelt ist. Das Spiel wurde von den Black Isle Studios entwickelt und im Jahr 2000 von Interplay veröffentlicht. 

*Publikation:*
 03. Januar 2000

 Sagt Wikipedia 

 Ich fordere eine Einstufung in Minimum den Top 10


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. November 2009)

Angeldust schrieb:


> *Planescape: Torment* ist ein Computer-Rollenspiel, das in der Advanced Dungeons & Dragons-Spielwelt Planescape, auch einfach nur _die Ebenen_ genannt, angesiedelt ist. Das Spiel wurde von den Black Isle Studios entwickelt und im Jahr 2000 von Interplay veröffentlicht.
> 
> *Publikation:*
> 03. Januar 2000
> ...


 Ich bin auch für ne Nachnominierung, wenn derlei der Threadersteller schon vorschlägt.


----------



## Solon25 (27. November 2009)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> KONNAITN schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Insgesamt könnten sicher noch einige Spiele aufgeführt werden. Sollten zwei oder drei der Spiele noch von 1999 stammen, würde ich Divine Divinity (2002) "nachnominieren".


 Ich bitte drum  Das questen hat dabei doch sehr viel Spaß gemacht und bewegte sich meistens abseits von: _"Geh mal vor die Tür und hau 10 Orks was auf die Rübe_". Sie zogen sich jab teils durch mehrere Gebiete 

 Auch mir sind in der Liste einige Spiel zu weit unten angesiedelt. Ein manches Spiel spielte ich mehrmals, weil die so tolle Klassen hatten und die wiederum machten viel Spaß.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. November 2009)

Nachdem ich nun auch etwas nachgeforscht habe, soll P:T entweder Anfang Januar oder sogar erst am 01.03. 2000 releast worden sein. In den Ausgaben 12/99 Pc Player und GSt. ist das erste Quartal 2000 aufgeführt. Schade, eigentlich war ich der Ansicht, dass P:T in das letzte Jahrzehnt gehört. Jetzt gehen die Diskussionen sicher wieder los:

 Ich ordne P:T an Nr. 7 ein. Großartige Story, großartige Quests, interessante Begleiter und ungewöhnliches Setting verhindern nicht, dass es an Monumentalität nicht an BG 2 heranreicht. BG 2 bietet einfach mehr von allem, aber qualitativ nicht weniger. Kotor, G 2, Fallout 3 sind schwer, Diablo 2 ist nicht vergleichbar. Natürlich ist es aber ein weiteres absolutes Pflichtspiel für alle CRPGer.

 Aus den Top 50 fällt Anachronox heraus.


----------



## REAL-XD (29. November 2009)

Planescape: Torment fehlt... und zwar innerhalb der ersten 3 Plätze. Wer das Spiel gespielt hat, weiß warum.

 Und wenn denn Hack & Slay wie Diablo dabei ist, so könnte man auch Darkstone vermissen.
 Auch Lionheart habe ich beim schnellen Überfliegen nicht gefunden.
 Was ist mit der Ultima-Reihe? Zumindest Ultima IX dürfte doch noch zu den letzten 10 Jahren dazu gehören (?)...


----------



## agvoter (29. November 2009)

Alles in allem finde ich die Liste doch recht gelungen, auch wenn einige Einstufungen (Gothic 3 etc.) verbesserungsbedürftig sind.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (30. November 2009)

REAL-XD schrieb:


> Planescape: Torment fehlt... und zwar innerhalb der ersten 3 Plätze. Wer das Spiel gespielt hat, weiß warum.
> 
> Und wenn denn Hack & Slay wie Diablo dabei ist, so könnte man auch Darkstone vermissen.
> Auch Lionheart habe ich beim schnellen Überfliegen nicht gefunden.
> Was ist mit der Ultima-Reihe? Zumindest Ultima IX dürfte doch noch zu den letzten 10 Jahren dazu gehören (?)...


Planescape Torment ergänzt, aber an Nr. 7.
 Darkstone, Ultima IX: 1999
 Lionheart: trotz origineller Geschichte und quasi letztem Spiel der Black Isle - Macher zu schwach


----------



## Spassbremse (30. November 2009)

Schöne Liste!   

 Allerdings hätte ich -natürlich- erheblich abweichend gewichtet:

 G3 kommt, wenn überhaupt, auf den letzten Platz. Ebenso müssen die Action Rollenspiele bei mir deutlich tiefer gestuft werden. The Witcher dagegen rückt bei mir definitiv in die TopTen vor.

 Meine Top Ten sähe wahrscheinlich so aus:

 1. Baldur's Gate II (zusammen mit Ultima 7 "Complete" imho das beste CRPG ever!)
 2. Planescape: Torment
 3. Dragon Age: Origins
 4. Mass Effect
 5. Knights of the Old Republic
 6. The Witcher
 7. Deus Ex
 8. Gothic II
 9. Drakensang 
 10. Gothic


----------



## Wildchild666 (30. November 2009)

stimmt, ich hatte auch Planescape:Torment vergessen 
 Auf das Spiel hätte ich eigentlich echt mal wieder richtig lust ^^

 Ich würde PS:T und FF VII in einem Atemzug mit der besten Story nennen ^^


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch schnell die besten drei Jahre dieses Jahrzehnts aus CRPG - Sicht:

 2000: BG 2, Diablo 2, P:T (anscheinend), Deus Ex, FF VIII 

 2000 war überhaupt das beste Jahr für CRPGer ! Kein anderes Jahr hat diese Brillianz an allen Ecken und Enden des Genres zu bieten. Für jeden Geschmack war 2000 ein großes Spiel dabei - sogar für Fans des auf dem PC seltenen Japan - Subgenre. Neben den fünf großartigen Spielen gab es noch zwei überdurchschnittliche, die untergehen mussten: Icewind Dale und Nox. Ein Jahr wie 2000 wird es wohl nicht mehr geben.

 2002: ein sehr gutes Jahr für alle Rollenspielfans: Morrowind, Gothic 2, Dungeon Siege, NWN sind sehr gute bis hervorragende CRPG. Daneben gab es noch drei überdurschnittliche bis gute CRPG, Arx Fatalis, ID 2 und Divine DIvinity.

 2006: Oblivion, G 3, NWN 2, TQ

 Außer Titan Quest sind alle anderen CRPG umstritten: Gothic 3 wg. seiner Bugs und verschiedener anderer Dinge, NWN 2 wegen der Bugs und Linearität; Oblivion wegen der mitlevelnden Gegner, der generischen Dungeons und des konsoligen Menüs. Dennoch auch ein sehr gutes Jahr für CRPGer.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. Dezember 2009)

Achso das schwächste Jahr aus CRPG Sicht war in diesem Jahrzehnt 2003: "Nur" Kotor und Spellforce waren zwei Highlights, dahinter kam lange nichts, erst das überdurchschnittliche Hardcore - CRPG "Tempel des elementaren Bösen" folgt an Nr. 3. Immerhin kam ein sehr gutes Addon für Gothic 2 noch heraus.


----------



## Vethalon (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also mich stört immernoch das Oblivion über Morrowind ist.

 Für mich persöhnlich waren die besten CRPGs des letzten Jahrzehnts Morrowind, Fallout 3 und Gothic 3, ich sage nur: Spielwelten!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Tritt ein in die Anderwelt!


----------



## Ketchup33 (17. Dezember 2009)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> ... die besten CRPG des Jahrzehnts zu wagen !
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


   Und was ist mit:

  Pool of Radiance - Ruins of Myth Drannor (2001)

  oder 

  Der Tempel des Elementaren Bösen (2003)

  Und wenn man Divine Divinity nennt, sollte man auch Beyond Divinity nicht vergessen. Kaum schlechter, halt nur mit noch unzeitgemäßerer Grafik als DD.

  MfG, Thomas 

 PS: Ist übrigens mal wieder ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man beim durchsehen einer Best-Of-Liste beim Großteil der Titel bei sich denkt: "Jo, hab ich", "Jepp, das auch", "Oh, wo hab ich das schonwieder hingesteckt?" ....


----------



## Ketchup33 (17. Dezember 2009)

btw: Dass die älteren Might&Magic-Spiele aufgrund der immer mehr nachlassenden Qualität nicht mehr unter den Top50 auftauchen, ist mir schon klar. Allerdings sollte man 

  Dark Messiah of Might&Magic (2006)

  nicht vergessen. Oder auch

 Wizards&Warriors (2000)

  MfG, Thomas


----------



## Ketchup33 (17. Dezember 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von

 - The Bards Tale 

 oder 

 - Legend : Hand of God

 oder

 - Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone


 MfG, Thomas


----------



## Mothman (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Planescape Torment nie gespielt.

 (ich habs getan .... ich habs geschrieben!     )


----------



## Ketchup33 (17. Dezember 2009)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich habe Planescape Torment nie gespielt.
> 
> (ich habs getan .... ich habs geschrieben!     )


 Hmm, in dem Fall könntest Du auch sagen: "Ich habe Planescape Torment nie gelesen."   

 MfG, Thomas


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Dezember 2009)

Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von
> 
> - The Bards Tale


Ich liebe es!  Ich würde es für alle WOW-Süchtigen als Therapie vorschlagen. Göttlich, der Kommentar nach dem der "Held" die Ratte erschlägt und sein Schwert nach oben streckt.  



> - Legend : Hand of God


Habe es durchgespielt, kommt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht an Titan Quest oder Diablo 2 LOD heran. Die Idee mit dem Cursor als Fee ist aber nett. 



> - Forgotten Realms: Demon Stone


Ausser einem Screenshot und das es angeblich viel zu kurz sein soll ist mir nichts darüber bekannt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Vethalon schrieb:


> Hmm, also mich stört immernoch das Oblivion über Morrowind ist.
> 
> Für mich persöhnlich waren die besten CRPGs des letzten Jahrzehnts Morrowind, Fallout 3 und Gothic 3, ich sage nur: Spielwelten!
> 
> ...


 Morrowind steht nur deswegen hinter Oblivion (einen Platz), weil es älter ist. Große Qualitätsunterschiede kann ich nicht feststellen, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich weder das eine, noch das andere durchgespielt habe. In oblivion wird der Spieler trotz offener Welt besser durch die Hauptquest geleitet, in Morrowind, was mir ohnehin nicht lag, fühlt sich der Spieler manchmal verloren. Außerdem war sehr viel zu lesen, wenig Sprachausgabe. 

 Vielleicht hätte ich die Platzierung weglassen sollen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Dezember 2009)

Ketchup 33:

 Dark Messiah sehe ich als Actiontitel an, die RPG - Elemente sind zu gering. Aber eine tolle Atmo bietet das Spiel, die hohen Wertungen sind berechtigt.

 The Bard´s Tale ist einer der lustigsten CRPG aller Zeiten und hat bei mir 75 % kassiert. Das reicht aber nicht ganz für die Aufnahme in den Klub, die letzten genannten Spiele auf der Liste sehe ich als ein Stückchen besser an. Monotonie im Spielverlauf (Hacken, zu wenig unterschiedliche Gegner), Speichersystem etc. verhindern das. Leider ist es kein wirklicher Nachfolger der Serie.
 Legend ist ein ordentliches Action - CRPG (74, das mehr Schein (tolle Grafik, Sound) als Sein bietet. Mir hat es zwar gefallen, doch auch hier reicht es nicht aus denselben Gründen. Immerhin hat es auch ein wenig Humor, Luna und gute ANimationen.

 Ein wirkliches Remake wollten die Entwickler (wars SSI ?) 2001 mit Pools of Radiance entwickeln. Doch viel zu lahm ist der Spielverlauf, viel zu abwechslungsarm. Ein paar Stunden konnte ich es damals ertragen, doch mehr ging nicht. 2000 - 2002 erschienen zu viele wirkliche Highlights.

 Wizards & Warriors (2000) habe ich leider nie gespielt. Aber bereits die Wertungen aller damaligen Spielemagazine waren nicht berauschend. Es war eher ein Nischentitel, damals schon Retro.


----------



## Rinderteufel (24. Dezember 2009)

Für mich ist auch BG2 mit Add-on immer noch das beste Rollenspiel. 

 Planescape Torment muss sicherlich weit nach oben. Aber über die genaue Position kann man schon streiten. Ich fand's gut und einfach "anders", aber es trifft sicherlich nicht jeden Geschmack.

 Ich persönlich würde z.B. auch Gothic 1 vor Gothic 2 setzen (habe beide jetzt gerade mal wieder gespielt). Finde im ersten Teil die Atmosphäre besser.

 Na ja, über alles kann man streiten. Ich fand NWN zum Beispiel gut.
 Oder auch Dungeon Siege 2 mag ich sehr.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Dezember 2009)

Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe Planescape Torment nie gespielt.
> ...


 Boah, die Übersetzung ins Deutsche war aber sowas von gelungen. 
 Wenn du ein Gespräch mit einem NPC beginnst, poppt ja die übliche Gesprächsdialog-Box auf, welche schon aus BG bekannt ist, mit dem Unterschied, dass der Charakter erstmal erläutert wird - sprich: wie sieht er aus, was macht er gerade, Grundstimmung etc. - das fand ich absolut erstklassig. 
 In den BG-Teilen war das ja seltenst der Fall, dass dein Gesprächspartner vor einem Gespräch näher erläutert wurde, (in den Gesprächen konnte man natürlich näheres über den jeweiligen Charakter erfahren  )also nicht so "buchartig" wie in PS:T.
 Ich hab aber alle Infinity-Engine-Spiele gemocht.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Dezember 2009)

Rinderteufel schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch BG2 mit Add-on immer noch das beste Rollenspiel.
> 
> Planescape Torment muss sicherlich weit nach oben. Aber über die genaue Position kann man schon streiten. Ich fand's gut und einfach "anders", aber es trifft sicherlich nicht jeden Geschmack.
> 
> ...


Kann ich fast alles so unterschreiben!  
 Bei BG2 Schatten von Amn finde ich einfach überragend das der Gegenpart mit Jon Irenicus so gut besetzt wurde. Meiner Meinung nach der bisher beste NPC aller RPGs.

 Bei Planescape ist es genau so wie du geschrieben hast, Geschmackssache.

 Wenn man sich das Intro von Gothic 1 vergegenwärtigt und dann das mit der Welt von Gothic 2 vergleicht ist das bedauerlicherweise einfach nicht mehr das Gleiche.
 Dennoch ist Gothic 2 überdurchschnittlich gut, nur die einzigartige Atmosphäre aus Gothic 1 z.B. das alte Lager bei Nacht fehlt.

 Bei Dungeon Siege 1 fand ich die Atmosphäre ebenfalls besser, ich glaube das lag für mich an den Schlauchartigen Design vom zweiten Teil, obwohl man im ersten vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr sah.  
 Zudem war das Schloss in DS1 ein absolutes Highlight, der Dungeon Siege zwar grauenhaft,(bin einfach durchgelaufen) aber der letzte Gegner ebenfalls etwas das von der Präsentation her seines gleichen sucht.


----------



## TinoZeros (31. Dezember 2009)

meine Lieblings RPG"s wahren und sind Diablo 1+2,Baldurs Gate1+2.

 enttäuscht war ich eigtl. nur damals von Dungeon Siege,fand das irgendwie dröge,hat sich wie ein selbstablaufender Film gespielt irgendwie,Grafisch war es damals schon toll aber man musste ja glaubich nur auf einen Gegner klicken und der Rest lief voll automatisch ab,schon sehr öde auf dauer.


 Nox war auch so ein Spiel was ich lieben wollte aber irgendwie ist da der Funke nicht übergesprungen  


 Planescape Torment und Silver und Outcast fandich auch noch sehr gut,insbesondere Silver fand ich auch klasse,allein schon die Steuerung war super  ..Fable war auch sehr gut,aber auf dauer auch zu "Konsolig" irgendwie


----------



## Ketchup33 (31. Dezember 2009)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> ................ Jon Irenicus ............ Meiner Meinung nach der bisher beste NPC aller RPGs.


Moin moin,

 der beste NPC aller Zeiten ist für mich Jarlaxle.
  Ich kannte diesen unglaublich faszinierenden und mysteriösen
 Charakter schon aus den Büchern und dem alten "Menzoberranzan" und war
 daher froh, dass ich ihm in BG2 begegnen durfte. (abgesehen von Drizzt,
 Wulfgar, Cattie Brie, Bruenor und Guenwyvar natürlich)

 bye, Thomas


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Dezember 2009)

Ketchup33 schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ................ Jon Irenicus ............ Meiner Meinung nach der bisher beste NPC aller RPGs.
> ...


   Wenn ich den Namen Menzoberranzan lese dann klingelts irgendwo in meinem Langzeitgedächtnis. Okay, ich ändere meinen Satz um in "...der bisher beste NPC dem ich in einem RPG begegnet bin."


----------



## Ketchup33 (31. Dezember 2009)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ketchup33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MisterSmith schrieb:
> ...


 http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum... 

  und hier die wichtigsten Infos zu der Person Jarlaxle Baenre:

http://de.faerun.wikia.com/wik...

 Man beachte die Ausrüstung. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das allerdings noch nicht alles. Seinem "Charme" kann man sich nicht entziehen. Oder hat das irgendjemand hier in BG2 versucht? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Dezember 2009)

Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Man beachte die Ausrüstung. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das allerdings noch nicht alles. Seinem "Charme" kann man sich nicht entziehen. Oder hat das irgendjemand hier in BG2 versucht? Würde mich mal interessieren.


   Ähm, ich sag mal so, ich war an der gesamten Ausrüstung der Gruppe interessiert ...  
 Zu Irenicus kenn ich leider nur diese Beschreibung in Englisch:
forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Jon_Irenicus


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Juni 2010)

Ich ziehe diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben, nachdem die Lesertests und damit eine Orientierungshilfe hier leider bis auf weiteres verloren sind. Daher liste ich hier nochmals die 50 CRPG auf, die für das erste Jahrzehnt dieses Jahrtausends gelungen waren. DAO und Torchlight sind jetzt aufgenommen.

Ein paar Anmerkungen im voraus: Aufgenommen sind alle CRPG (also: Gruppen- bzw. klassische CRPG, moderne CRPG ohne Gruppe, Mixturen aus Shooter - CRPG, Strategie - CRPG, japanische CRPG), die von 2000 - 2009 auf dem PC erschienen sind. Die Platzierung ist wie immer umstritten. Die ersten sechs Spiele sehe ich als 9x % - Spiele an.
Das Jahr 2000 war nicht nur das erste, sondern auch gleich das beste Jahr für alle CRPGer.

Hier die ersten 25: Alle diese Spiele muss jeder CRPGer in der Sammlung bzw. gespielt haben !

*1. Baldur´s Gate 2: Schatten von Amn (2000/01): *meiner und vieler Ansicht nach das beste CRPG des Jahrzehnts, vielbesungen und eine Legende, DAS Meisterwerk von Bioware (unerreicht: Umfang, Story, vorbildlich: Charakterinteraktion; bewährt und gut: Regelsystem, sehr gut: Quests), keine Schwächen, bestes CRPG 2000
*2. Gothic 2 (2002/03): *das beste CRPG mit offener Welt; die Reaktionen der NSC auf den Charakter und seine Handlungen sind nach wie vor vorbildlich, die Freiheit/Erforschung der Welt sehr gut, die Atmosphäre großartig, einige Bugs/Performanceprobleme zu Beginn, bestes CRPG 2002
*3. Knights of the old Republic (2003): *superbe Star Wars - Atmosphäre, beste Story - Wendung in der CRPG - Geschichte, Gut/Böse - Entscheidungen, sehr gute Charakterinteraktion, großartiger Sound, erneut ein Meisterwerk von Bioware, bestes CRPG 2003
*4. Diablo 2 (2000/01): *obwohl nicht mein Genre, führte Diablo 2 die Riege aller Action - CRPG lange Zeit an, viele Diablosüchtige sind bis heute dran
*5. Deus Ex (2000): *der beste Mix, komplex, aber nicht kompliziert, sehr gute Story, große Enscheidungsfreiheit bei der Vorgehensweise (aber: Level)
*6. Planescape Torment (erst 2000): *das abgedrehte Setting in Sigil, die unglaubliche Story und der eher geringe Anteil an Kämpfen im Spiel machen das Spiel nicht für jedermann interessant, von der Story, dem Setting und einigen NSC her ist dieses Black Isle/Interplay - Spiel aber unerreicht
*7. Fallout 3 (200: *bestes Endzeit - CRPG des Jahrzehnts, bestes CRPG 2008, bestes Bethesda - CRPG, große offene Welt, sehr gute Atmosphäre, gelungenes Kampfsystem
*8. TeS 3: Morrowind (2002 - 04): *das Meisterstück von Bethesda, riesige Welt, riesige Spielzeit
*9. TeS 4: Oblivion (2006/07): *trotz generischen Dungeons, Mitleveln der Gegner und Konsoleninterface: bestes CRPG 2006, originelle Quests, gute Atmosphäre, richtungsweisende Grafik
*10. Spellforce II (2006): *Mischung aus Fantasy - CRPG und Echtzeittaktik, sehr gute Mixtur, großer Umfang, sehr gute Grafik/Sound, leider verringerter Strategieanteil
*11. Gothic (2001): *bestes CRPG 2001; das rauhe, stilbildende Original von PB ! großartige offene Welt, die Reaktionen der NSC werden bis heute, fast ein Jahrzehnt später, von kaum einem anderen CRPG übertroffen !
*12. Knights of the old Republic: The Sith Lords (2005): *immer noch sehr gut, aber mit etwas zu hektischem Ende, bestes CRPG 2005
*13. Vampires - Bloodlines (2004): *in Sachen Wiederspielbarkeit, Setting, Grusel - Atmosphäre ungeschlagen, Mimik und Musik waren und sind hervorragend, als P & P - Umsetzung gelungen, bestes CRPG 2004, leider viele Bugs zu Beginn (ansonsten hätte ich es höher gesetzt)
*14. Spellforce (2003):* das erste RPS - Role Playing Strategy - Spiel in der neueren Zeit, großer Umfang, damals sehr gute Grafik, sehr guter Strategiepart
*15. Final Fantasy VIII (2000):* bestes Japano - CRPG, Rundenkämpfe, sehr gute Story, schwache Technik
*16. Neverwinter Nights (2002 - 04):* eckige Dungeons, aber gute Story, bewährtes Regelsystem, viele Mods, erstmalig wirklich gelungene Multiplayeroptionen und sehr guter Editor
*17. Titan Quest (2006,07):* nach sechs Jahren Diablo - Herrschaft schaffte dieses Action - CRPG ein ähnlich gelungenes Spielerlebnis
*18. Dragon Age Orgins (2009 f.):* bestes CRPG 2009: nicht ganz so stark wie von den Zeitschriften gedacht, doch immer noch sehr gut: einzigartig: Origins, Charakterinteraktion, Inszenierung der Story, Bioware - Qualität
*19. Dungeon Siege (2002 - 04): *Open World Action - CRPG ohne Ladezeiten und das 2002 ! sehr gute Atmosphäre, aber bald eintöniger Spielablauf
*20. Mass Effect (200: *super Story, viele Kämpfe, ein paar kleine Schönheitsfehler (Nebenquests, Rollenspielsystem)
*21. Sacred (2004, 05): *offene Welt bei den Action - CRPG mit isometrischer Sicht !, gelungene Itemhatz
*22. Vampires - The Masquerade (2001):* anders als der Nachfolger Action - CRPG nur aus 3rd - Person - Sicht
*23. Dungeon Siege 2 (2005,06): *erhöhter Rollenspielanteil, zu viele Automatismen, zu leicht; dennoch Spitzenleistung von Microsoft Games
*24. Gothic 3 (2006): *große, abwechslungsreiche Spielwelt, gute Atmosphäre, bis V 1.12. viele Bugs und Performance wie Balancing - Probleme, der wirkliche Abschluss der Gothicreihe, riesiges Potential, aber nur teilweise eingelöst, gute Grafik, großartiger Sound
*25. The Witcher (2007):* bestes CRPG 2007 neben Jade Empire, Hauptcharakter Geralt sehr charismatisch, innovatives Questsystem, originelles Kampfsystem, wirklich erwachsenes CRPG


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. Juni 2010)

nur noch zwei Anmerkungen:
- die Action - CRPG a la Diablo stehen vor Vertretern anderer Subgenres (so vor DAO), weil sie als Action - CRPG teilweise besser funktionieren als DAO als klassisches CRPG
- TW steht erst auf Platz 25, da ich hier nur die Release - Versionen platziere und keine EE - Versionen !


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (30. Juni 2010)

Hier die zweite Hälfte, zweitbestes Jahr für alle CRPGer war übrigens 2002 !

*26. Jade Empire (2007):* CRPG des Jahres 2007, neben TW, schwächstes und dennoch gutes CRPG von Bioware, westlich geprägtes Fernostszenario, viel Action
*27. Deus Ex: Invisible War (2004):* durchaus starker Nachfolger, da die Entscheidungsfreiheit bei der Lösung von missionen erhalten geblieben ist, dennoch wirklich schwächer als Teil 1 wg. geringerem Rollenspielanteil
*28. Arx Fatalis (2002): *fest schon vergessenes CRPG mit interessantem Magiesystem: Magiesprüche zum Malen, eigentlich Ultima Underworld - Nachfolger, daher auch leider nur in Dungeons spielend
*29. Freedom Force vs. the 3rd Reich (2005): *abgedrehtes Superheldenszenario, Comicgraphik (Cel Shading ?), Taktikanteil, viele Superhelden, etwas Besonderes, diese Genremixtur !
*30. Risen (2009): *das Remake von Teil 2 ist leider etwas schwächer, was an fehlenden markanten Charakteren (außer Patty), fehlenden Fertigkeiten (Schwimmen, Tauchen) und an Kapitel 4 liegt, trotzdem richtig gut: Story, Atmosphäre, NSC - Reaktionen, keine/kaum Bugs ! selbst ohne Patch sehr gut spielbar !
*31. Icewind Dale 2 (2002): *letztes großes Black Isle - Spiel, großartiger Sound, schöne Story, große D & D -Epik, viele Kämpfe, schwer
*32. Two Worlds (2007):* ab 1.4. gut spielbar, insgesamt riesige offene Welt, Atmosphäredefizite, gut
*33. Fable (2005): *extrem innovativ, viele Minispiele, kein freies Speichern, mittelmäßige Story, zu viele (leichte) Kämpfe
*34. Drakensang (200: *gutes klassisches Party - CRPG aus dt. Landen, gut umgesetzte 4.0 - Regeln von DSA
*35. Wizardry VIII (2001): *Spielmechanik von 1995, Retrospiel, aber das letzte wirklich gute, würdiger Abschluss einer großen Serie
*36. Neverwinter Nights 2 (2006):* gute Story, gute Charakterinteraktion, ansonsten kompliziert, linear und verbuggt
*37. Divine Divinity 2 (2009):* innovativ, vielfältig, Balance - Probleme, Steuerung teilweise misslungen
*38. The Fall (2004): *2004 eine einzige Bugkatastrophe, zwei weitere Versionen, ansonsten gute Endzeitstory, - atmosphäre und Rundenkämpfe aus der Isoperspektive
*39. Sacred 2 (2008,09):* letztes Spiel von Ascaron, bugbelastet, freie, große Welt, schönes Action - CRPG
*40. Silverfall (2007,0:* interessantes Szenario, gelungenes Action - CRPG
*41. King´s Bounty: The Legend (2008, 09):* interessante Mischung aus Rundenkampf und Rollenspiel, dazu etwas Humor und knallbunte Grafik
*42. Venetica (2009):* technisch schwach, Story ordentlich, Scarlett interessant, Rollenspielanteil ausbaufähig
*43. Freedom Force (2002):* wenig schwächer als Teil 2 von 2005
*44. Hellgate London (2007): *verbugt, kaum Story, aber große Wiederspielbarkeit, Kloppmist
*45. Sudeki (2005):* eines von nur zweieinhalb Japano - CRPG, Echtzeitkampf
*46. Nox (2000):* bis 2002 der beste Diabloklon (dann kam Dungeon Siege)
*47. Icewind Dale (2000,01):* perfekte Musik, schöne Isografik, viele Kämpfe, D & D, Black Isle !
*48. Torchlight (2009): *gelungenes Action - CRPG, Metzeln mit ein, zwei Innovationen, Kloppmist
*49. The Summoner (2001):* vergessen, aber dennoch wirklich gelungen
*50. Arcanum (2001):* tolles Szenario (Steampunk), gute Isokämpfe, schwache Technik


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Juli 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Ich ziehe diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben, nachdem die Lesertests und damit eine Orientierungshilfe hier leider bis auf weiteres verloren sind.


   
Und die neue Funktion der Leserartikel sagt dir nicht zu? :o
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass es Lesertest nach alter Funktion, also so, wie sie in der alten Forensoftware anzutreffen waren, wieder geben wird.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> SethDiabolos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gothic 3 (Bug) über The Witcher? Welches von den beiden Spielen hast Du nicht gespielt?
> ...


Hmm, also für G3 nimmst Du eine Version in der schon viele Bugs behoben wurden und für TW muss es die Version 1.0 oder so sein und nicht die extended in der viele Fehler auch bereinigt wurden?

Ich habe auch beide gespielt. G3 hab ich mir bei Erscheinen gekauft und nach 5 Stunden oder so dank mieser Performance und vielen Bug die Lust dran verloren... Und ich hab G1 und 2 geliebt.

Bei TW nicht.

Soviel dazu


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. Juli 2010)

Auch bei TW hat es einige Patches gegeben, obwohl es bei weitem nicht so notwendig war wie bei Gothic 3. TW hat bei meiner Bewertung auch schon ein paar Patches hinter sich (Version 1.4.). Die Extended Version, die 2008 erschien, war v.a. eine Erweiterung des Hauptspiels und eine Reduzierung der wirklichen Spielmängel (v.a. Inventar). Wäre TW sofort in der Version als EE erschienen, läge es sicher in den Top 15.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. Juli 2010)

Da die Liste relativ subjektiv ist, will ich diese eigentlich auch garnicht bemängeln.. Arbeit hast dir zumindest sehr viel gemacht  


Für mich persönlich liegt allerdings Freedom Force vor seinem Nachfolger
Mass Effect 2 gehört für mich defintiv unter die ersten 10 Plätze, genauso wie Teil 1
Dragon Age gehört für mich, genauso wie Awaking weit höher angesiedelt
Wenn Deus Ex unter den Top 10 ist, warum darf dann Dark Messiah nichtmal in die Liste...? Muss ja nicht Top10 sein, aber unter die Top50 gehört es auf jeden Fall, meine Meinung. Deus Ex war auch sehr Actionlastig (DE2 war allerdings totaler Schrott, defintiver Fehlkauf von mir damals zum Vollpreis)
Hand zum Gruss


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (30. Juli 2010)

Da ich auch ME 2 noch als Rollenspiel ansehe, muss es sich an Rollenspielmaßstäben messen lassen. Und wir alle wissen, dass ME 2 gerade bei diesem Aspekt - also nicht nur gute Dialoge, sondern auch taktische Kämpfe, Regelsystem + Inventar (nicht unwichtig bei CRPG) Federn lassen muss. Deus Ex 2 sehe ich übrigens in einigen Punkten als Parallele zu ME an. Auch bei Invisible Wars hat der Entwickler versucht, in seinen Augen "sperrige" Rollenspielelemente zu streichen - wie auch bei ME. Das Ergebnis war ein deutlich schwächeres Spiel. ME 2 ist m.E. aber sicher stärker als Deus Ex 2.

Dark Messiah war hier schonmal ein Thema: Trotz Fantasyhintergrund und Entwickler (Arx fatalis) sehe ich es nicht als Rollenspiel, sondern als Actionspiel an - wie auch fast alle Magazine. Daher taucht es hier nicht auf.


----------

